# Crazy Computer Experience



## Damaged Goods (Apr 30, 2020)

This AM, everything was erased.  Documents, downloads, everything. It was if a new computer was installed.  It also said incorrectly that there was no backup.  I had to rebuild: establish the home page, compile a favorites list, etc.

Few hrs. later, internet connection was lost for both the satellite and DSL networks.

Being computer illiterate, I didn’t have a clue what to do and didn’t want to call in a tech co. because they probably won’t make house calls with this pandemic.

I yanked the plug from the wall and plugged it in three times to no avail.  But when I did it the 4th time, not only was internet connection established, the original set-up was restored.  Crazy.

Yesterday, I bought a face mask online but didn’t realize that the co. is in Hong Kong. Lawdy, I hope that someone in Hong Kong doesn’t have the information that disappeared before it was restored.  So far there haven’t been any withdrawals from banks or credit card purchases.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 30, 2020)

Are you running antivirus software?

I also run Malwarebytes for added peace of mind.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Apr 30, 2020)

I do have whatever protection is provided in Win 10 as well as Malwarebytes Premium.  In fact, I queried Malwarebytes this AM.  Waiting for a reply.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 30, 2020)

I share your frustration @Damaged Goods with being computer illiterate. Have only been with computers for maybe 10 years, and pretty much all i did on them was jigsaw puzzles which i totally love, surfing the world, i still have a lot to learn, can't learn too much at one time, might overload my brain.. I've acquired a lot of skills almost a year ago, searching for senior forums, started with facebook....would you believe i only learned how to download a few short months ago, now i do banking, paying bills, shopping online. I've done the unplugging devices to try to solve problems as well, hasn't always worked, so had to get over embarrassment and ask for help. I use Norton Security, and Norton Safe Search, have used them from the start, very happy with them, also use Apple Care and ConnectPro Online. Well, that's my boring story.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 30, 2020)

Never before in the history of Mankind have we been able to destroy so much so quickly with such little effort.

I'm glad you got your system back.  I, too, have Malware Bytes Premium.  From the reading I've done, you don't really need a separate anti-virus software with WIN 10.

Do you have a laptop?  If so, it helps to also remove the battery as well as unplug it for a few minutes and then hold the power button down for 10 seconds so as to discharge any stored power.  Just unplugging it isn't enough when it's got a battery.

I've had bugs, and all the scans in the world do not find them all.  It can be frustrating.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 30, 2020)

Glitches happen.  If the machine is in the middle of an automatic update and there is a power interruption, strange things can happen.   It is always best to choose a "shutdown" option if possible instead of just unplugging.   Glad you got it back to normal; you may never know what caused the blip.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 30, 2020)

After a recent update or attempted update, my new laptop basically bricked. Had to have the OS reloaded and and start from scratch. I have a love/hate relationship with technology. So I feel the OP concerns as well.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 4, 2020)

I can't wait for technology to come up with something else we will never learn how to fix it. Perhaps a refrigerator that when we attempt to open it replies, "Go sit down, you are yesterday!"


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Are you running antivirus software?
> 
> I also run Malwarebytes for added peace of mind.


If the virus is a new one, your antivirus software might not pick it up.

Malwarebytes did not pick up the 'ransom' virus on my computer.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I can't wait for technology to come up with something else we will never learn how to fix it. Perhaps a refrigerator that when we attempt to open it replies, "Go sit down, you are yesterday!"


I think you meant "...you _ate_ yesterday"

Spellcheck won't catch that one.


----------



## MickaC (May 4, 2020)

I depend on my Norton Security.....It runs virus checks often, informs me what is found, and not found, never have had a problem with hackers or safety, reports from Norton are always positive, so far. Also use Norton Safe Search, i guess that's what i use for searches instead of google. When i do searches, Norton marks with a green check mark the sites that are safe. I subscribe to a multiple device which protects three devices. I'm not trying to make you think i'm a computer whiz, i'm far from that, just use Norton's smarts, working well for me. I've been into the computer thing for only about 10 years, would you believe i've only learned how to download a few months ago, slow learner i am.
Good thing i'm not home schooling any kids, they would be doomed.


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I think you meant "...you _ate_ yesterday"
> 
> Spellcheck won't catch that one.


Either one fits.  I like you are yesterday better.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Either one fits.  I like you are yesterday better.


And I like YOU are yesterday better, too. 

Are we going the wrong direction????


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2020)

It should be and I'm going to use it.

You are so yesterday.  

Covers a lot of bases.


----------



## johndoe (May 4, 2020)

When a PC goes haywire most are ready to blame it on a virus. When my old tower went nuts the first thought I had was virus, but after much time and effort, it turned out to be that the memory boards were making a poor connection in their sockets. The PC is ten years old and the copper on the connectors became tarnished. Ran an eraser over them and wiped with alcohol and all was now OK.


----------



## MickaC (May 4, 2020)

I just noticed my post #11 is a repeat of my post #4. So, ignore one of the....or both....My excuse is, must be a Senior Moment.


----------

